# 1945 colson DANGER! (needs chaingard) FOUND ONE!



## kenji (Dec 5, 2010)

hi all 
as you can see this madman in the midwest needs a chainguard on his 1945 colson or he will catch his overalls in the chain and get in a horrable wreck and not be able to feed the cows all around. please help out with pics as to what said item should look like or donate or sell one to this nutcase.




many thanks, Kenji


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2010)

they didn't make Colsons in 1945


----------



## bairdco (Dec 6, 2010)

Colson made bikes up till 1954, then it became Evans/Colson. 

are you saying they didn't make them because of the war?


----------



## kenji (Dec 6, 2010)

i just went by the date code on the marrow hub
if you can't help our hero...
he'll wreck! just look @ him...


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 6, 2010)

He might get Tetanus if he gets scratched by that bike,too!


----------



## kenji (Dec 6, 2010)

But he'll have died with a smile on his face there are guys on this forum that wanted to help him out with a chainguard


----------



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Dec 6, 2010)

That cow looks genuinely concerned for your safety and well-being.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 6, 2010)

the reason they didn't make colsons in 1945 is because there was a war going on and they didn't have the contract to make bikes during that period of time


----------



## kenji (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a super rare Colson fairy used by the French cabaret resistance fighters who were soooo concerned about catching their silk stockings in the chain so there has to a chaingard for it somewhere


----------



## bairdco (Dec 6, 2010)

that's what i figured, Patrick. thanks.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like the guy might be tight on cash! A big wide rubber band will do the trick, in a pinch, plus allow him to keep up the crazed rat-rod rider look.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 6, 2010)

I just tuck my pants leg into my sock.  Simple, stylish and a real head turner.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 6, 2010)

Somewhere in the midst of my junk I still have a few old metal pant clips, not exactly hip and fashionable but very functional


----------



## kenji (Dec 7, 2010)

*sorry i tried*

so i tried to go the purist route but i bought this one one on ebay




now im sorry if this is the mate to your batwing light or your unobtanium mudflap but its gonna be hacked up to mout on my colson unless some horder coughs up a stock unit....

now all you snarky know-it-alls can nod and say "another ratrodder tisk tisk"


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 9, 2010)

kenji...let us and the cows know what the finished project looks like via pic!


----------



## kenji (Dec 11, 2010)

i couldn't get the date code to show om my hub but you can see that this is a blackout hub with silver rattle can over it 


i'm sticking buy my date code on the hub MADE DURING THE WAR


----------



## kenji (Dec 11, 2010)

Also looking at the badge area it dosent look like a round Colson badge was there...
maybe a firestone or packard badge?
what other names did colson sell under?


----------



## wigditty (Dec 11, 2010)

Good thing he had enough sense to put on that fairly new front suspension before riding that rust bucket at such high speeds.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 11, 2010)

at the risk of sounding like a snarky know it all, as you put it, by order of the U.S.Government only two companies were allowed to manufacture bikes between 1943 and 1945. those companies were Columbia and Huffman. next question, how on earth do you know that those wheels are the ones that came on the bike new? one of the most common thing destroyed and replaced on bicycles are the wheels. the next issue black hubs are very common for a few years just after the war, many have been found date coded 1946.
for those who still disagree that there were no Colsons during WWII I offer this as proof:
January 1943 American Bicyclist.





this is a detail shot of the bottom of the whole page above.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 12, 2010)

Kenji, hack up the chain-guard and call the bike whatever you want!  We need more folks like this around here to keep things interesting...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2010)

bud poe said:


> Kenji, hack up the chain-guard and call the bike whatever you want!  We need more folks like this around here to keep things interesting...



 Agreed! your bike is a prime candidate for a rat rod project. it looks to be around 1940-41


----------



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

the reason i wanted to get a stock chain guard is because i want it to fit on our heros bike. no matter what year it is.
also do you belive every thing you read, no matter how snarky?
lets see some pics of chainguards be they a non colson built by colson or a colson
and we need some stinking badges HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> Agreed! your bike is a prime candidate for a rat rod project. it looks to be around 1940-41




check the schwinn "mean bike" i posted over in the custom forum

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12683-quot-The-Mean-Bike-quot


----------



## kenji (Dec 14, 2010)

*flip side*

what is this extra tab on past the rear mount?





[/IMG]
the front fits snug against the seat tube so i wont have to hack





[/IMG]
i have a ebay universal mout kit i'll raid for the missing clamp(s)


----------



## kenji (Dec 15, 2010)

OK it's a Columbia chain guard but i dont know what year or what that rear tab is for...


----------



## kenji (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like from the early 60's therefore i feel free to hack ut up!


----------



## kenji (Dec 20, 2010)

CHERRY!


----------



## kenji (Dec 20, 2010)

Pedal clearance fine tuning


----------



## kenji (Dec 20, 2010)

Seat detail


----------



## kenji (Dec 20, 2010)

passenger


----------



## jwm (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh Noes!
Rat gots teh kitteh.

JWM


----------



## kenji (Dec 27, 2010)

kenji said:


> This is a super rare Colson fairy used by the French cabaret resistance fighters who were soooo concerned about catching their silk stockings in the chain so there has to a chaingard for it somewhere




is this the original chain guard? its made of unobtainium


----------



## kenji (Dec 29, 2010)

kenji said:


> Also looking at the badge area it dosent look like a round Colson badge was there...
> maybe a firestone or packard badge?
> what other names did colson sell under?




I traced a rough outline of the "paint shadow"
does this look familure to anyone?


----------



## kenji (Feb 25, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> <snip>
> the next issue black hubs are very common for a few years just after the war, many have been found date coded 1946.
> <snip>
> (_kenji's edit_)
> ...


----------



## Beaverdam (Feb 27, 2011)

kenji said:


> ... catch his overalls in the chain and get in a horrable wreck ...




Pshaw, getting your pants caught in the chain on that is a mere inconvenience. Try it on a fixie sometime... :eek:


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 28, 2011)

kenji said:


> CHERRY!




Nice cow hide seat cover 


----------



## kenji (May 10, 2012)

*new old chain guard*


----------



## kenji (May 15, 2012)

*correction*

after much effort i have a correct ad and it says fairy bikes OK



so look at thread 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12918-colson-fairy&highlight=


----------

